
How Much Worse the Coronavirus Could Get, in Charts - mcone
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/13/opinion/coronavirus-trump-response.html
======
ilrwbwrkhv
Can't read. Some popup banner.

~~~
iEchoic
NY Times links are effectively just advertisements for NY Times subscriptions.
I’d really like to see HN/reddit/etc ban links from these domains, because
there’s no meaningful discussion that can be had when the vast majority of
users can’t even read the content.

------
gshubert17
[https://beta.trimread.com/articles/7585](https://beta.trimread.com/articles/7585)

~~~
bitten
This gets around the adwall, but on my device I don't see any interactive
charts!

------
dntbnmpls
It's hilarious this counts as "news". So the nytimes is in the prediction
business? If a youtuber did this, the nytimes would have blasted them as
conspiracy theorists and demanded youtube shut them down.

The news industry would be more respected if they actually reported news.
Leave the "how much worse", "how much better", "could", "would", "might", etc
to others.

~~~
jmole
this is an epidemiological model with sliders. to show people how epidemics
work.

